# XP on HP dv6636nr laptop



## rober22 (Oct 22, 2007)

I just bought an HP laptop, model dv6636nr. It came with Vista and I installed XP on a different partition. HP does does not provide the drivers necessary to run XP on this laptop. Are there any third party drivers so I can at least get the ethernet controller and video drivers to work in XP? Any help is much appreciated! :4-dontkno


----------

